# CaterSource founder Mike Roman passes away



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

From CaterBuzz Facebook page:


> [h5]Lisa Teiger[/h5]
> Wish this was a prank but unfortunately just confirmed that our good friend and catering Guru Mike Roman - Michael Guru - founder of Catersource, friend, mentor and amazing man, passed away. The loss for our catering community is profound. I can't begin to count the ways that Mike played a role in my own catering business expertise and life. From sage advise to sales training, conferences, education and smarts. One of the best things he ever shared with Chef Andrew Alexander-Crossan and myself, was advice after 9-11, that " there is no shame in walking away from a business" it's not your baby or your soul, it's just a business, and that you and your family should come first.
> Mike - we love you and you will be missed, but your impact and legacy lives on in caterers worldwide. Bernice, our hearts and prayers go out to you from all my family and our caterBuzz family as well.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Mikes death.

He did a lot to make off premise catering a recognized part of the food service industry.

I was at the first 'Catering ' convention held in Washington D.C. many years back.

I learned some important things from him-----We need more good folks like him----Mike----


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

How sad.


----------

